# Vispas Neuling



## Zimbo1990 (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo will mir einen Vispas zulegen und hab da noch ein paar fragen, und bitte um eine Antwort. habe schon viel gelesen aba einige fragen bleiben ja immer offen und bitte keine links den habe schon fast alles gelesn auf zb : angelnindenniederlanden.

Also,
1. Komme aus Herne und reicht es wenn ich den Vispas Limburg nehme? kann ich dan an der maas und an "den meisten" seen in limburg angeln und auch noch an bestimmten teilen am meer? Hat villt jemand einen Vispas dort und kann mir eine karte machen mit roten kreisen wo ich angeln darf mit diesen Vispas?

2. Wenn ich mir der VISPAS LIMBURG hole, kann ich das jederzeit noch ändern? bzw erweiterungen holen ? oda irgentwiesowas? Oda geht das nicht?  Oda mehrere Vispässe haben fals ich doch weiter fahren will?
 Mir gehts halt drum das ich and vielen seen und kanäle (zb Maas) angle rund um venlo so 40km umkreis von Venlo.

3. as ist denn wenn ich ein aal fange...den muss man ja wieder zurücksetzten, wenn der verletzt ist aber ausversehen oder der den köder schluckt. oda halt auch hecht?. wie wird das gehandelt? trotz verletzung zurück setzten?


Wo genau (adresse ) am besten nähe venlo, kann ich soeinen Pass kaufen? oda auch Online bestellen.


4. Wenn ich mir einen kaufe bekomm ich dan die dokumente mit den gewässern von wo bis wo und so ich angeln darf, den regeln usw auf deutsch?

5. "Meerforelle, Lachs, Maifisch, Finte, Quappe, Hasel, Nase, Äsche, Meerneunauge und Waller/Wels Ganzjährich " heißt das das ich das ganze jahr diese fische nicht fangen darf?


----------



## feldi1987 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

Hi,

Also im Prinzip ist es egal welchen Vispas ( Limburg oder anderen) du hast.
Du kaufst diesen nicht nach Region sondern suchst dir einen verein aus.

Mit jedem Vispas stehen dir alle öffentlichen Gewässer und auch das Meer und die see zur Verfügung.
Der einzige unterschied du den jeweiligen vereinen: vielleicht hat ein verein in Limburg ein Vereins Gewässer welches du mit nutzen darfst.

Wie das mit dem Aal aussieht ist eine schwierige Frage die ich rechtlich nicht beantworten kann.

Ich empfehle dir den Kauf über: vispas.duitsland@gmail.com

Ich habe auch einen thread hier eröffnet zu Anlaufstellen. Zuverlässige Vispas Adressen

Da kosten die Pässe 33 Euro und der Herr beantwortet dir alle Fragen denke auch mit dem Aal.


----------



## feldi1987 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

Alles was ganzjährig geschützt ist darf nicht beangelt werden.
Für die Liste der Gewässer wende dich mal an den Kontakt. Vielleicht hat der ne deutsche Fassung


----------



## Zimbo1990 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

danke für die ganzen antworten.
Bin nun in dem Verein HSV de swalm. War heute angeln und es hat spaß gemacht war zwar windig  und leider nix gebisser aber was ein schöner tag!!

Nun noch ne frage darf ich nur 5 fischarten fangen?!?! Bei mir steht drin : Döbel,Aland,barsch,zander,hecht und alle anderen nicht genannten fischarten haben ganzes jahr mitnahmeverbot.

Ist das überall so oder nur an bestimmten stellen? kennt einer ein beispiel in roermond wo ich dann auch ander fische fangen darf oder ist das ÜBERALL gleich?

und dann wollt ich noch fragen ob jemand das aktuelle büchlein auf deutsch hat.


----------



## MAAKMASTER (2. März 2015)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

Hallo Zimbo 1990,
1; Vispas Limburg, ist auch nur für Limburg, und nicht für Nord-Braband ect. da können schon wieder andere Vorschriften zählen.
2; Wenn Du Dir den Vispas vom HSV de Swalm geholt hast, so bist Du Automatich auch in Diesem Verein als Mitglied aufgenommen.
Du darfst dann auch in den Vereinseen vom HSV de Swalm angeln, und darfst in Diesem Verein auch "einen" Hecht aus den " Maasseen " entnehmen.
( In Roermond ect. ist die Entnahme von Hecht " Ganzjährig " Verboten ) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Solltest Du jedoch Interresse an einem anderen Verein in Limburg haben, so mußt Du Dich ( zB. HSV Ons Genoegen...Roermond ) auch in Diesem Verein Neu anmelden. !!!
Kostet dann nur ca. die Hälfte .....glaube so 16,50-18,50 Euro.
3; Wenn Du einen Aal fängst, so ist Dieser Fisch umgehend wieder zurückzusetzen.........egal ob Verletzt oder nicht !!!
Auch die Mitnahme eines Hechtes der in der " Maas " gefangen wurde ist " Verboten " !!!!!!
4; Wenn Du Dich im HSV de Swalm angemeldet hast, so mußt Du auch alle Dokumente erhalten haben.
Auch die Regeln und wo Du angeln darfst .
Bin im gleichen Verein !!!
5; Erlaubte Fänge !!!

Für einige Fischarten besteht eine Schonzeit. Wird ein derartiger Fisch in dieser Zeit gefangen, so muss er sorgfältig behandelt und sofort lebend und unverletzt in das Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden. Die bestehenden Schonzeiten sind hier weiter aufgeführt:
Hecht.....1.3. bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai
Zander und Barsch.....1.4. bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai
(Es besteht noch eine Ausnahmeregelung..bitte nachlesen)
Aland,Barbe und Döbel.....1.4. bis einschließlich 31.5
Bachforelle.....1.10. bis 31.3.

Äsche, Europäischer Wels, Finte, Hasel, Lachs**, Maifisch, Meerforelle**, Meeresneunauge, Nase, Quappe
sind Ganzjährig geschont !!!!!!!!!!
Hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.
gruss Willi  #6


----------



## Zimbo1990 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

danke du hast mir super geholfen 

also sind auch die entnahmen überall anders.  muss nurnoch ganz klar kommen mit dem buch wo ich alles angeln darf finde vieles nicht 

vielen dank  und wenn mein pass endlich da ist kann ich auch den visplanner nehmen das steht doch drin wo ich angeln darf und wo nicht oder? kann villt einer ein screenshot machen wie das aussieht? falls das nicht eindeutig ist muss ich wohl doch das büchlein der gewässer übersetzten.


----------



## MAAKMASTER (3. März 2015)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

Zimbo 1990....Hallo Marcel,
Habe ich gestern vergessen zu erwähnen....
Als Mitglied im HSV de Swalm darfst Du ohne eine Sondererlaubnis zu besitzen.........
1, Auf einem Teilstück der Maas " Nachts Angeln " !!!
2, Mit 3 Angelruten Angeln !!!
Kannst Du auf der Internet Seite vom HSV de Swalm nachlesen.
Alle öffentlichen Schifffahrtswege darfst Du auch beangeln....Maas, Julianakanal, Lateralkanal ect.
wobei Du darauf Achten mußt, das einige Teilstücke gesperrt sind.
Steht alles im Schlauen Buch, dass Du vom Verein/Verband zugeschickt bekommst.
Auch die Fischarten die gestern nicht auf der Liste gestanden haben.....zB. Schleie, Karpfen, Rotaugen ect. darfst Du Beangeln/ Fangen.
Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten immer beachten !!!!!!

Frage: 
Gehst Du immer alleine Angeln ?
Was sind Deine Zielfische ?
Angelst Du nur vom Ufer, oder auch vom Boot ?
Solltest Du mal Lust haben Gemeinschaftlich Loszuziehen, und es Zeitlich bei mir hinhaut, könnten wir uns gerne mal Treffen.
Bin desöfteren mit einigen Freunden unterwegs zum " Ansitzangeln " und bei Interresse können wir auch mal eine gemeinsame " Bootstour " machen.
Mein Boot liegt in Swalmen/ Asselt.
Einfach mal eine Private-Mail schicken !!!!!!!!
gruss Willi  :m


----------

